# Royal Victoria Waiting Listing Phone Number



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I was wondering if anyone could possibilily give me the telephone to check were i am on the list.  I have been burglared recently, with private papers etc been taken.  I cannot get the number anywhere.

Any help would be truely appreciated.

Thanks
S


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Hi Believer

Sorry to hear about your burglary  

Telephone number is 90635888

Good luck

Sue


----------

